# Anyone fancy helping me



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

I have a FW Ford Focus RS. It needs detox, clay and a single stage machine polish and protection reapplied.

Like the other threads , i too can't be bothered So wish for someone else to do it for me










**warning this post is steeped in irony*


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry you need at least 250 posts of general rubbish in this thread to get anyone to help

:devil:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Lol where u at man?


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

I'll do it if i get to keep the car?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

you do realise that asking for help like this like alan has done, will also warrant the same kind of tag-raping that alan has gotten as well dont you


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Let the random tagging commence!!!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a great car there you have, should give you the urge for cleaning it.

Wheres abouts are you based.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

whoever wrote 'tdci' is a legend :lol: :lol:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thata a RS Alan, not a Turbo Diesel Common-rail injection.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I know Trip - it was said in jest 

Hence the '3 cylinder', 'look-a-like' and 'slow-cus rs' tags.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Alright mate, no worries


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> whoever wrote 'tdci' is a legend :lol: :lol:


:wave:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

That Focus looks bad i think you should leave it with me for a week so i can detail it for you and speed dry it on the back roads, hope you get plenty of help


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

If you don't mind 10 randoms burning holes in your paint then name the time and date and we'll be there!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Lovely car mate!

Added my own tag


----------

